# Just had donated



## Hilldodger (30 Jun 2009)

We've just had a beautiful 1949 Hobbs of Barbican ladies touring bike donated

One owner from new, original paint and transfers.

Needs the wheel rims rechroming but I'll leave it at that.

Oh, and almost as interesting (to me, anyway) are the tyres, John Bull Light Tourists as made in Leicester. They're going into my tyre collection

That last bit didn't sound too good, did it


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2009)

Is it not worthy of a pic? names mean nothing to me.


----------



## Hilldodger (30 Jun 2009)

Haven't got my camera here but it's the ladies version of this

http://freespace.virgin.net/hobbs_of.barbican/cat_49rev.html


----------



## summerdays (30 Jun 2009)

No good - I want a colour photo please [/begging mode]


----------



## Arch (1 Jul 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Oh, and almost as interesting (to me, anyway) are the tyres, John Bull Light Tourists as made in Leicester. They're going into my tyre collection
> 
> That last bit didn't sound too good, did it



Wasn't it you teased Jason about his plastic bag collection?


----------



## Hilldodger (1 Jul 2009)

Arch said:


> Wasn't it you teased Jason about his plastic bag collection?



Maybe But my old tyre collection has more relevance to my work.


----------



## Arch (3 Jul 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> Maybe But my old tyre collection has more relevance to my work.



Well, the bags were all from cycle shops, which is relevant to Jason...


----------



## hubgearfreak (5 Jul 2009)

Hilldodger said:


> John Bull Light Tourists as made in Leicester. They're going into my tyre collection
> 
> That last bit didn't sound too good, did it



if i found a pair, i'd start a collection. seems perfectly normal to me -

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





a bicycle geek


----------



## fossyant (15 Jul 2009)

Cosmic Carbons would look great on that.........


----------

